# What is your opinion on this?



## Ashley (May 19, 2011)

So this is something that was posted on facebook and had lots of arguments back and forth. So just curious what is everybodys opinion?

Personally I think the government needs to back out of it. Stepping a little too much into an area they dont belong. I have researched this because I may have to make this decision myself. To me there are more risk to keeping in on then taking it off.

Ban on Circumcision on males under age 18


----------



## disneyhorse (May 19, 2011)

Personally, I am against mutilating little babies. If it was totally up to me I wouldn't do it ever! However, I recently DID have a son and left that issue was up to my husband. I'm very apathetic about most things, not much of a fighter.

Andrea


----------



## FoRebel (May 19, 2011)

Personally, I think that the government needs to back out of this issue. All 3 of my boys are circ'd. It was a decision that was made for personal reasons by my husband and myself. You're going to get people that are staunch anti-circ and staunch pro-circ. I think that the choice shouldn't be made by the government though.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 19, 2011)

Ashley said:


> Personally I think the government needs to back out of it. Stepping a little too much into an area they dont belong. I have researched this because I may have to make this decision myself. To me there are more risk to keeping in on then taking it off.


I completely agree that the government needs to butt out! Educate parents as to the pros and cons of circumcision, and then let THEM make the choice!

I am so utterly sick of the government taking more and more control of our private lives!


----------



## Shari (May 19, 2011)

weebiscuit said:


> I completely agree that the government needs to butt out! Educate parents as to the pros and cons of circumcision, and then let THEM make the choice!
> 
> I am so utterly sick of the government taking more and more control of our private lives!


Hear...hear!!! Government and busy body people need to stay out of our lives. This is the choice for the parents to make, not big brother.


----------



## Sonya (May 19, 2011)

Unfortunately when Obamacare kicks in, things like this will NOT be a choice.


----------



## Miniv (May 19, 2011)

Shari said:


> Hear...hear!!! Government and busy body people need to stay out of our lives. This is the choice for the parents to make, not big brother.


DITTO. None of the government's business.


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2011)

Bigger Government = Smaller Individuals.

If you haven't already, you might want to look into progressive politics and you may have an even better picture of what is going on. It's definitely a case of a good word (progressive) meaning something bad. If things don't change, we've just barely glimpsed the tip of the iceberg. Things some of us said could happen if XYZ didn't change HAVE happened. We were supposedly crazy of fear mongering a few years ago...


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2011)

Sonya said:


> Unfortunately when Obamacare kicks in, things like this will NOT be a choice.


Truer words, Sonya. You fear mongerer


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 19, 2011)

Sonya said:


> Unfortunately when Obamacare kicks in, things like this will NOT be a choice.


Excuse me, flame away, I have a fire retardent suit, but back up this response, please.

To the post, no it is a personal decision, just like abortion.

My son was circumsised 44 years ago, and here is why, I do know times have changed, but, my cousin was not circumsized and at the age of 12 suffered from a sever infection that almost killed him. At that time they circumsized him after the infection started to clear and it was very difficult procedure for him to endure.


----------



## mydaddysjag (May 19, 2011)

I think they need to BACK OFF. It is a parents personal decision, the same as its a parents decision to vaccinate, a home birth, medical procedures, etc. My son is circ. but if I could go back, I would reconsider the situation. Often times, infections are actually caused by unknowledgeable people (including most pediatricians) not knowing the correct ways to handle this. Many people think you are supposed to retract the foreskin to clean the penis, to prevent infection, which isnt true. Years ago this was all they knew, and many doctors dont keep up on things like this. You are NOT supposed to retract the foreskin, it can create tears which actually cause infection. The penis is self cleaning, and a sensitive area, especially on an infant. Its not until later in life that they can fully retract. My sister is due in June, having a home birth, no circumcision, delaying vaccinations, and not getting the vitamin K shot at all, and I fully support her. EVERY decision you make for your child has pros and cons, and its every parents decision weather the risks outweigh the benefits. If they are going to ban circumcision, they sure as heck better ban things like piercing infants ears too, which is also a painful cosmetic procedure, and it risks infection.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 19, 2011)

My daddysjag, your response is so right on, I had my first baby in 1966. I almost died, focept delivery, they didn't even ask me if I wanted a shot to dry up my breasts, they just did it, it wasn't fashionable to breast feed then. The government has no right to stick their nose into everything we do, and this is one of those things. It is a personal decision.


----------



## Sonya (May 19, 2011)

All my post was saying is that with the new healthcare reform the govt will be deciding ultimately the care you do or don't get and that's a fact! This will probably be an issue they will stick their nose in I'm sure. As far as a ban goes, yes it is a personal choice for the parents to make...and if they ban it I guess the choice will be no more, just like alot things in healthcare.


----------



## Ashley (May 19, 2011)

Sonya said:


> All my post was saying is that with the new healthcare reform the govt will be deciding ultimately the care you do or don't get and that's a fact! This will probably be an issue they will stick their nose in I'm sure. As far as a ban goes, yes it is a personal choice for the parents to make...and if they ban it I guess the choice will be no more, just like alot things in healthcare.



Most health cares plans dont cover at it this point anyway. I am on one of the few that do cover it. MY partner had a health care meeting yesterday at her work. Theirs will no longer cover, lap band, gastric bipass, infertility or any of the meds, viagra and many more "unnecessary" things. The health person apologized to the men about the viagra and my partner being who she said "what about their wives". YOu have to understand her, and the fact that she is going to school to be a therapist and right now is learning about all the sex related issues.


----------



## Jill (May 19, 2011)

Sonya, I wish I didn't agree with you, but I do. 100%. You are right on, my friend!


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 19, 2011)

Sonya said:


> All my post was saying is that with the new healthcare reform the govt will be deciding ultimately the care you do or don't get and that's a fact! This will probably be an issue they will stick their nose in I'm sure. As far as a ban goes, yes it is a personal choice for the parents to make...and if they ban it I guess the choice will be no more, just like alot things in healthcare.


One of those nights when you can't go to sleep, or you have finished your book of the month, whatever, google health care bill of health care reform, yes it is alot to read, but it will explain it all.


----------



## Sonya (May 19, 2011)

Riverrose28 said:


> One of those nights when you can't go to sleep, or you have finished your book of the month, whatever, google health care bill of health care reform, yes it is alot to read, but it will explain it all.


I've read all I need to on it to know that it is not going to be good thank you very much



....If I was at my computer instead of my phone I could post some links for you to understand what I'm talking about...but alas it wouldn't make much difference anyhow. You can have your opinion and I can have mine... I for one enjoy my right to make decisions regarding my healthcare and my family's healthcare...One thing I don't like about this forum is some try to make things personal just like the statement above. I am entitled to my opinion just as you are, and funny I don't recall getting an attitude with you but whatever. As for the op's topic...it is a shame that they are trying to take away a parents choice but I do believe our choices and liberties are being taken away daily and I do believe it will get worse before getting better.


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 19, 2011)

I am not a confrontational person and I do agree with you on the fact that this subject should not be one any states ballot. it is a personal decision. What I found to be offensive was the statement "ObamaCare". I did not mean to start an argument as yes we are all have our own opinions and it is our right. the poster was aking for our opinion on one subject not "ObamaCare". Actually I don't even know why I feel the need to defend the President of the United States. I'm not posting on this again.


----------



## Nathan Luszcz (May 19, 2011)

Very much against circumcision, as are most guys I speak to who have been cut. They hate it. Takes away a LOT of sensation. All it takes is a little hygiene to prevent issues. Stop mutilating our penises! Let us grow up and make the decision ourselves, unless there is a medical emergency.


----------



## Ashley (May 19, 2011)

Nathan Luszcz said:


> Very much against circumcision, as are most guys I speak to who have been cut. They hate it. Takes away a LOT of sensation. All it takes is a little hygiene to prevent issues. Stop mutilating our penises! Let us grow up and make the decision ourselves, unless there is a medical emergency.



How would you know the sensation factor if you never had it?

That said there are alot of medical reason to have it removed, most people unless they have kids, will never get that.


----------



## ohmt (May 19, 2011)

When i'm not at the farm I live with 6 college boys. I asked them all tonight that if they had the choice to be circumcised or not as a baby what would they choose. They all chose circumcised...and without hesitation.


----------



## Katiean (May 19, 2011)

The government just needs to but out of peoples personal choices.


----------



## weebiscuit (May 19, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> If they are going to ban circumcision, they sure as heck better ban things like piercing infants ears too, which is also a painful cosmetic procedure, and it risks infection.


Unfortunately, the government doesn't give a whip if a parent pierces their baby's ears, because that is NOT paid for by insurance (Obamacare). Circumcision *is*, therefore, let's end it.


----------



## ErikaS. (May 19, 2011)

I didn't see mention of the issue of separation of church and state, as to many, this is a religious issue. Now, I am not personally Jewish (or religious, for that matter) but my step-dad is and I know the Jewish community would be up in arms about this. Government needs to back off. As for my personal feelings on circumcision, I'm not keen on the idea, but we had my son circumcised because his father had been.


----------



## Jill (May 20, 2011)

This topic very much leads to and makes remarks about Obamacare appropriate. The more "we" expect the government to "take care of us", the less say we can expect to have in matters that impact our personal lives. This is only one of the reasons to worry about Obamacare.

Also, I know we all have different personality types, but there is a difference between being "confrontational" and appreciating the value of speaking up when it comes to such very important matters.

For the past few years, witnessing what's happening in our Nation has felt a lot like watching history's longest train wreck (or lemmings march!).


----------



## CharlesFamily (May 21, 2011)

I am the oldest of two children - I have a younger brother. My mom chose not to have him circumcised. In the 1970's, this was almost unheard of. Almost every boy infant was routinely circumcised and my mom had to fight to NOT have it done. She just felt that it was his and he should grow up to decide what he wanted to do.

Growing up, he hated the fact that he was not circumcised because he was "different." He would ask her why she didn't have him circumcised and she would tell him that she felt it was his choice, and when he was 18, if he wanted to be circumcised, she would support that choice.

Well, when he was 18, he did get circumcised. And since then he has always said he regrets it. (My family is very open and we discuss these things). There is a loss of sensation. Now that he is older and more mature, he wishes that he would not have cared so much how things "looked." I think he was worried about what future girlfriends might think.

Growing up, he had no difficulty with infections or anything else. It's about caring for your body properly.

That said, I was blessed with two girls so didn't have to make the circumcision decision. And while I don't agree with circumcision, I absolutely do not agree with the government telling us what can and cannot be done. And that goes for radical parents on both sides of this issue, too.

I know of a family through the internet that had a baby boy born with a severe heart condition. Because of this, he could not be circumcised at birth. The parents chose to have the procedure done under anesthesia when he was older and more stable. Something went wrong, he reacted negatively to the anesthesia, and he died during the procedure. The sad thing was that the mom had written about this on he blog. It got out to the anti-circumcision crowd and there were people who actually showed up to protest at her son's funeral and said horrible things about her on the internet.




. That was ridiculous and absolutely heartbreaking for this family who were already devastated.

Barbara


----------

